# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Books to your email

## vieome

This is a great site http://www.dailylit.com/ find a book on the site and they will email you little email excerpts of the book each day. Great way to read an extra book perhaps. Minutes a day of great reading in your inbox100% free!

----------

wynn (18-Jul-12)

----------


## kath

I checked the site, that's great, thanks. i will share with my friends. :Big Grin:

----------

